

Ask HN: Rate our web app - tabzon.com - dfl

We've built a little web app which is based on something used internally at our company for years.<p>Essentially it's an online in/out board.<p>The idea is that you sign-up, invite your co-workers and then you can all keep track of each others status throughout the day.<p>Most useful for small teams, especially if you don't have a dedicated receptionist.<p>It's free. We've tried to make sign-up reasonably painless.<p>Your feedback would be most appreciated.
======
colonelxc
Quick comments:

1\. Why do I only enter my password once when creating my first account? Other
added accounts are told to confirm their password.

2\. How do I transfer control of the group to someone else?

3\. I just deleted the account holder, it now appears that no one can manage
the users.

4\. 3 isn't quite true, since even though my user account was deleted, I am
still logged in.

5\. Ok, now that I've logged out, I can't log back in with the now deleted
account (good), but still can't use the other users to manage the group (bad).

6\. While I'm on it, it would be nice if it said somewhere who is the admin,
so I know who to bug when someone needs to be added/deleted.

Now positives: I like the smooth look and feel, easily something you could
keep logged in on a dashboard somewhere (and we all know how much hn loves
dashboards). In fact, a "full screen" view might be nice (one that hides the
'edit' box).

Some may not like this, but I like how you can edit multiple people's statuses
(though I haven't tried this from a non-admin account, I hope it still works).
It's for small groups, so abuse shouldn't be a problem.

------
gsmaverick
Clickable: <http://tabzon.com>

------
malloreon
At my company, about 60 people, we do the exact same thing with yahoo IM
statuses. One glance at your contact list and you know who is around the
office, who's working from home, etc.

------
armandososa
I work alone, so this is not very useful for me. But I wish I have an use for
it because your interface is absolutely gorgeous.

